# Swoop 175 Tuningparts



## Lavler (9. Mai 2014)

Hey leute, was könnte man noch alles so an dem swoop 175 7.0 verändern oder Tunen um das Bike noch schöner,besser ,leichter zu machen?

Lg


----------



## aquanaut96 (14. Mai 2014)

Die Frage ist etwas unglücklich formuliert. Denn wenn genug Geld da ist kann man prinzipiell jedes Teil bis auf den Rahmen tunen. Deshalb wäre ein ungefähres Budget hilfreich.
Ich hab bei meinem Slide 150 (2013) bisher das Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Laufräder, Reifen, Bremsscheiben, Übersetzung und ein paar Kleinteile verändert. Teils aus optischen teils aus Funktionellen Gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lavler (14. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte das jetzt nicht alles von jetzt auf gleich machen, sondern nach und nach.
Aber jetzt keine hardcore beträge wie paar hundert euros.

Z.b. habe ich mir jetzt die delter superstar pedalen geholt, es sollte nur preislich einigermaßen im rahmen bleiben.

Jetzt habe ich immer noch keine Preisangabe gemacht

Ja, ich meinte sowas wie griffe,sattel,vorbau evtl. und sowas halt, nichts dermaßen teures.

Lg


----------



## Bierschinken88 (14. Mai 2014)

Grade die Dinge "Griffe, Vorbau, Sattel" sind neben den angesprochenen Pedalen genau das, was absolut individuell ist.
Da kann man pauschal nicht "tunen".

Wenn das bike leichter werden soll wirds direkt teuer...neue Bremse, neues Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Kassette, Laufräder.
Aber das kostet und warum ändern, wenn das Rad sonst für dich funktioniert?


----------



## Lavler (15. Mai 2014)

Ja ich meinte ja auch eigentlich sowas wie pedalen,vorbau,sattel,andere schnellschlusspanner, der spanner für die sattel stütze sowas halt


----------



## FarhatFarah (15. Mai 2014)

Sattel, Vorbau , Schnellspanner ist doch Kinderkram. Da gibts nix zu tunen. Hol dir ne Syntace Klemme, die hat nen breiteren Klemmbereich.
Der Sattel fängt schon noch früh genug an, sich aufzulösen, dann kannst du immer noch tauschen. Vorbau gehört der dran, der dir passt. Steigung und Länge sind wichtiger als bunte Eloxalfarben.

Ich würde die Sache ganz anders angehen. 
-Gabel aufschrauben und schmieren. Da wird wenig bis gar kein Schmieröl drin sein.
-Original Buchsen raus-->Huber Buchsen rein
-Billo China Kugellager raus-->Hochwertige von SKF o.ä. rein
-Der Umwerfer muss weg-->Trickstuff 11-41 Kassette/34er Kettenblatt 
-Original Bereifung runter--> Specialized Purgatory/Butcher (bei der Gelegenheit direkt auf tubeless umbauen)
-LRS ist für die Tonne--> je nach Budget was mit Hope Naben und ganz wichtig breiteren Felgen


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. Mai 2014)

Genauso sehe ich das auch:



> Ich würde die Sache ganz anders angehen.
> -Gabel aufschrauben und schmieren. Da wird wenig bis gar kein Schmieröl drin sein.
> -Original Buchsen raus-->Huber Buchsen rein
> -Billo China Kugellager raus-->Hochwertige von SKF o.ä. rein
> ...



- Gabel ist sehr wichtig, da ist z.T. original kein Schmieröl drin, läuft nach nem Service deutlich besser !
- Buchsen - volle Zustimmung
- Kzugellager - Ebenso volle Zustimmung
- 1x10 kann, muss aber nicht für mich. Hab ich an einigen Rädern, am swoop zögere ich noch. 
- Bereifung: Alles ist besser, als der Performance Hans Dampf. Ausprobieren, was einem passt.

Laufradsatz und Reifen machen sehr viel aus. Kostet aber mehr als ne Sattelklemme wenns ordentlich sein soll.
Ich hab den Originalen sofort rausgeschmissen und 2 Laufradsätze mit Spank Spike (einmal auf Accros Naben, einmal schnöde Novatec) aufgebaut.


----------



## Aalex (15. Mai 2014)

um das Rad nennenswert leichter zu machen führt der weg kaum an neuen laufrädern vorbei.

das ist auch mit das einzige, was wirklich sinn macht. ne carbonkurbel macht dich nicht schneller. leichte räder schon.

ich persönlich find die griffe an den meisten stangenrädern grausam. Esi Grips oder sowas dran, spart auch die klemmung, weil verdrehsicher und wiegen die hälfte.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. Mai 2014)

> um das Rad nennenswert leichter zu machen führt der weg kaum an neuen laufrädern vorbei.



Ja, Laufräder macht definitiv Sinn.
Zum Gewicht: Liegt der originale nicht um 1900gr. ? (keine Ahnugn , ist sofort rausgeflogen bei mir)
Spank Subrosas mit Laser/D-Light auf Hopes/Acros wirds so grob 100gr. leichter, mit Flow Ex irgendwas um 150gr, mit Subrosa wirds eher 50gr. mehr.
100-150gr. sind schon was, aber Welten sinds auch nicht. Leichter und gleichzeitig mehr Maulweite (bei gleichzeitig guter Stablität) ist immer gut, ohne Frage.
Für oben genannte Kombinationen reden wir so grob um die Region 400-600 Euro für nen LRS.
Wenns noch deutlich leichter werden soll und ähnlich stabil, wird die Luft schon dünn oder es wird richtig kostspielig.




> Wenn das bike leichter werden soll wirds direkt teuer...neue Bremse...



Da wird die Luft schon dünn, wenn man die T1 rein wegen Gewichtsersparnis ersetzen will.
Wobei imho 30gr. mehr in einer Bremse, die einem vom "Gefühl" und oder der Funkiton besser passt gut angelegt sind.
Aber die T1 ist keine schlechte Bremse, kann man erstmal dran lassen. (Ich fahr ne Hope M4 Race am swoop)


----------



## Aalex (15. Mai 2014)

acros oder hope sind ja auch keine leichten nabe, aber ich hab da wohl auch einen anderen anspruch. 

tubeless würde aber wohl vom preis/leistungs verhältnis mehr sinn machen. spart ca 200 gramm und rollt einfach erheblich geiler. 

und realistisch haben die wohl richtung 2 kilo


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. Mai 2014)

Nö, Trümmer sinds aber auch nicht. Klar, kann man auch zu tune oder sonstwas greifen.

Ich hab 100kg und fahr recht grob mit dem Swoop (also Bolzer, kein Techniker).
Für mich selber macht alles was filigraner als ne Hope oder 0.74er Acros keinen Sinn.
30gr. an der Nabe interessieren mich persönlich nicht. Ich weiß, dass andere das anders sehen.

Das swoop ist nen freerider (oder neumodisch Superenduro), wenn man den artgerecht bewegt und das Geld nicht scheissen kann, darf imho nen Laufradsatz ruhig gesunde 1800-1900gr. wiegen je nach Fahrweise und Fahrergewicht.



> und realistisch haben die wohl richtung 2 kilo



Haben sie definitv nicht mit Flow Ex oder Subrosa.
(habe davon schon genug aufgebaut und kenne die Gewichte)

Mein Acros - D-Light/Laser - Subrosa hat ziemlich genau 2kg. (ich glaube 2025gr. oder sowas waren es)


Wobei wir uns vermutlich gerade eh über Summen unterhalten, die der Threadersteller eh nicht im Sinn hatte, wenn hier die Rede Pedalen / Sattel / Griffe ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (15. Mai 2014)

ne ich mein die dt schwitz gehen wohl richtung 2 kilo.

ja laufräder sind direkt ziemlich teuer. aber man kann mit griffen, tubeless, sattel usw schnell mal 300-400 gramm sparen.

ich liebäugel ja mit einem slide carbon. da hat das top modell ein roam lrs drin, der was bei 1500 gramm wiegt. da käme ich mit 240S und Ryde enduro felgen auch hin, hab dann aber 29mm maulweite und ein vom laufradbauer gebauten lrs für die gleiche kohle.

aber ich bin auch leidenschaftlich bescheuerter leichtbauer. wenn der hobel nich ssub 11,5 kilo wiegt kann ich nachts nicht schlafen ;-)


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. Mai 2014)

> ne ich mein die dt schwitz gehen wohl richtung 2 kilo.


Achso, ja, kann man von ausgehen.



> ich liebäugel ja mit einem slide carbon.


Ja, ich heimlich auch.
So ein leichtes Trailbike/Enduro schwebt mir auch noch vor. Da müsste ich dann halt sauber und konzentriert mit fahren damit es hält.... 



> aber man kann mit griffen, tubeless, sattel usw schnell mal 300-400 gramm sparen.


Klar, sehe ich auch so.



> aber ich bin auch leidenschaftlich bescheuerter leichtbauer. wenn der hobel nich ssub 11,5 kilo wiegt kann ich nachts nicht schlafen ;-)



Ich sag da ja auch gar nix gegen, ich habe absolut nix gegen Leichtbau. Da muss jeder halt seinen Wohlfühlpunkt finden.

Ich ertappe mich dabei, dass ich auch jedes Bauteil, was ich abschraube, und jedes, was ich anschraube eben in der Werkstatt auf die Waage lege. Ich gucke auch aufs Gewicht, suche dann aber immer in der Zwickmühle "Haltbarkeit" und auch "Bezahlbarkeit" einen Mittelweg für mich.
Bei meiner miesen Fahrtechnik und meiner zierlichen Elfengestalt (  191cm, 100kg) sieht ein haltbares Rad mit für mich vernüftigem Gewicht halt einfach anders aus, als z.B. bei meinem 65kg Bergfloh-Kumpel, der schon ewig fährt und sauberste Fahrtechnik hat.


----------



## haekel72 (15. Mai 2014)

LRS, Bremse, Scheiben, Vorbau, Lenker, Umbau auf 1Fach -das waren meine Änderungen am Swoop, kaum Gewichtsersparnis aber Fun für mich^^


----------



## jojo2791 (15. Mai 2014)

Was habt ihr den beim 1 Fach umbau für Parts genommen? Ich suche nämlich immer noch was mit kurzem Käfig und naja wenn wir schon mal dabei sind halt auch 1x10.


----------



## Lavler (19. Juni 2014)

Könnte man das swoop noch mit einer rockshoxx boxxer gabel aufstocken oder ist das nicht machbar?

Lg


----------



## Bierschinken88 (19. Juni 2014)

Warum sollte man das wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lavler (19. Juni 2014)

Um evtl. Den Fahrkomfort im bikepark zu verbessern


----------



## EVHD (20. Juni 2014)

Wieso hast du dir dann nicht gleich ein DH-Bike geholt?


----------



## Lavler (20. Juni 2014)

Weil ich damit auch kleinere touren mal fahre und das kommt öfter vor als das ich im bikepark fahre.


Nur Ich wollte für die zukunft wissen , falls es dann öfters in den bikepark geht ,ob sowas geht.


----------

